# Looking for sanity check



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi All

After nearly 10 years out of keeping fish Iâ€™m getting back in with a 66â€


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't house all those Labidochromis together, unless you have no desire to distribute fry from the tank.

There are lots of other choices, but I have no way of knowing what is available to you in your area. Browse through the profiles and tell us what else you're interested in, and we can tell you if it will work or not.

Kim


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Kim

Thanks for the quick reply.

I thought about Pseudotropheus Flavus or Pseudotropheus Acei Yellow Tail.

What do you think?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Ps. Acei? Absolutely..... :thumb: You might want to add more than a couple of synos.....u have enough space.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

jhunbj said:


> Ps. Acei? Absolutely..... :thumb: You might want to add more than a couple of synos.....u have enough space.


That would be a good choice. You can usually find them in either blue or black, I'd go with black and then look for another blue fish for a nice colour combo...Perhaps Metriaclima callainos?

The flavus males are nice, but the females are very drab.

Kim


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

Metriaclima callainos might be a bit difficult for me to source. Had a quick look at the on-line retailers and they don't have any available (wild or captive). Any other suggestions? What about Pseudotropheus socolofi or minutus?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Socolofi would be nice.

Kim


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Kim


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i think a tank with yellow labs and socolofi would be sweet


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

TheeMon said:


> i think a tank with yellow labs and socolofi would be sweet


Agreed. That's my 90 gallon, with some acei and rusties as well. Very active, very happy. If you have the means, I highly recommend it! :thumb:


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Ya

I ended up with a list of:
Aulonocara Stuartgranti chilumba
Iodotropheus sprengerae
Labidochromis caeruleus
Pseudotropheus acei 'Ngara'
Pseudotropheus socolofi 
Labidochromis sp Mbamba Bay
Pseudotropheus crabro

plus a few Syno's 

Thanks for the help. Will post some pics in a few months when it is all setup and populated

Nick


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Britnick said:


> What about Pseudotropheus socolofi or minutus?


If only I could get my hands on some Ps. minutus (some TRUE dwarfs)..... :drooling:

They'd go great for any dwarf mbuna tank......

Cyno. sp. hara
Lab. chisumulae
Ps. minutus


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

I never seen Ps. Minutus...some have a picture of it??


----------

